# Problems with EVF brightness



## xps (Feb 17, 2019)

May I ask you for advice:
My Eos R is suffering from an low EVF brightness. If I change the brightness level, from level 4 to 7 there is no change in brightness in the EVF. Eco Mode is off. 
EVF brighness changes work on the Display.
Did an reset two times, but nothing changed.

It is no pleasure to shoot in bright condition for me at this moment.

Any advice you can give me please?


----------



## Larsskv (Feb 17, 2019)

xps said:


> May I ask you for advice:
> My Eos R is suffering from an low EVF brightness. If I change the brightness level, from level 4 to 7 there is no change in brightness in the EVF. Eco Mode is off.
> EVF brighness changes work on the Display.
> Did an reset two times, but nothing changed.
> ...


I haven’t tried to change the EVF brightness but as long as highlights get blown, I don’t expect increasing the brightness to be a fix. I see shooting in bright conditions as a downside to EVFs, and much prefer DSLRs for that purpose.


----------



## bainsybike (Feb 17, 2019)

I don't have the R, but on my EOS M6 with optional viewfinder you can adjust viewfinder and screen brightness independently. Go to the appropriate menu item, then try adjusting display brightness whilst looking through the viewfinder.


----------



## xps (Feb 17, 2019)

Larsskv said:


> I haven’t tried to change the EVF brightness but as long as highlights get blown, I don’t expect increasing the brightness to be a fix. I see shooting in bright conditions as a downside to EVFs, and much prefer DSLRs for that purpose.



Yes, Sir. This is true - and now I use my 5D MK IV again. But I bought an R and want to use it... also in bright light conditions.


----------



## xps (Feb 17, 2019)

bainsybike said:


> I don't have the R, but on my EOS M6 with optional viewfinder you can adjust viewfinder and screen brightness independently. Go to the appropriate menu item, then try adjusting display brightness whilst looking through the viewfinder.



I did, but the brightness does not rise on the menue-selections above 4. Lower than 4 ist gets darker, but remains on an mid-level brihtness, despite i choose level 7.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 17, 2019)

xps said:


> I did, but the brightness does not rise on the menue-selections above 4. Lower than 4 ist gets darker, but remains on an mid-level brihtness, despite i choose level 7.


Interesting..... has anyone tried this on another unit? Is it a flaw on this one camera, or the entire production run?


----------



## Viggo (Feb 17, 2019)

EVF goes from 1-5, screen goes from 1-7


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 17, 2019)

I don't see a lot of change when setting evf brightness, you set it while looking thru the viewfinder, it does not change unless you have the viewfinder display on. I keep mine at default or 4.


----------



## xps (Feb 17, 2019)

Hmmmm.... strange. I´m just able to change the brightness of both with the display. No other way to do that. EVF is black. 
The best will be, I´ll go for my local dealer to get an check, and if there is an error, CPS will fix it.

Thanks for your answers.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 18, 2019)

xps said:


> Hmmmm.... strange. I´m just able to change the brightness of both with the display. No other way to do that. EVF is black.
> The best will be, I´ll go for my local dealer to get an check, and if there is an error, CPS will fix it.
> 
> Thanks for your answers.


Hold the camera viewfinder to your eye and make the adjustment, thats what the manual says. Watch the gray bars, I usuaolly look at the bottom one, and adjust the brightness so its visible. If you are holding the camera to your eye while adjusting and it doesn't change, there is a problem.


----------



## xps (Feb 19, 2019)

Been at my local dealer. He checked the body. Definitively an issue, sent in to CPS today.


----------



## lecycliste (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm thinking about an EOS R alongside my 5D mk IV, and to replace an aging 5D mk II. Is the EVF usable outdoors in bright sunlight?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 25, 2019)

lecycliste said:


> I'm thinking about an EOS R alongside my 5D mk IV, and to replace an aging 5D mk II. Is the EVF usable outdoors in bright sunlight?


I find mine to be a issue with eyeglasses, but without them, its much better. Still not nearly as good as a OVF.


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 25, 2019)

lecycliste said:


> I'm thinking about an EOS R alongside my 5D mk IV, and to replace an aging 5D mk II. Is the EVF usable outdoors in bright sunlight?



The 5D4 and the R is the combo I currently have. I haven't had that much issue with the EVF outside (don't wear glasses). The 5D4 is better for moving subjects.


----------

